# Howard Hughes Medical Institute DVDs.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...rd-hughes-medical-institute-education-dvds#27

According to Woot.com the HHMI is offering educational DVDs at no cost for the discs or for shipping them. I don't know if they would benefit home schoolers or not but thought I'd give a heads up about them.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for this! My family will enjoy these DVD's. I ordered them today.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Enjoy them kinderfeld. I told a small town library about them and after looking over the information they decided to add several of them to their catalog of holdings.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have about 30 of these and they are high school level and some above. Not sure if those are the same ones you saw but the ones we have are good.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

I got my DVD's in the mail yesterday. My DH and 14 yo step son really like them! Thanks again for this link!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I ordered them as well but have not received them yet.


----------

